# Long Weekend



## Riaz (20/3/14)

just want to wish everyone a safe long weekend ahead.

i sleep on ecigssa at work and have minimal access from home (i have a rule that once i get home, 100% of my time is for my family, except when they sleeping then i dedicate time to my vape gear )

so to all members, have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Thanks @Riaz. Have a safe one man and hope you get loads of vaping time in.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Riaz said:


> just want to wish everyone a safe long weekend ahead.



You too @Riaz! Have a JOL!


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Riaz. Have a safe one man and hope you get loads of vaping time in.



will do buddy


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You too @Riaz! Have a JOL!



thanks @Rob Fisher 

good luck with the kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Thanks @Riaz - enjoy your family time. Time is a bliksem, one wink and kids are all grown up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks @Riaz - enjoy your family time. Time is a bliksem, one wink and kids are all grown up.



Tell me about that! I blinked and my kids are 28 and 25 years old! Sheeezzz!


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

You know then @Rob Fisher , now I have to either visit my daughter, now 29 in some obscure place in Eurasia or like this family gathering this weekend in Mareetsane : http://www.waysidehotel.co.za/??


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> You know then @Rob Fisher , now I have to either visit my daughter, now 29 in some obscure place in Eurasia or like this family gathering this weekend in Mareetsane : http://www.waysidehotel.co.za/??



That's in the arse end of the world!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

@johanct I always thought you were in CT because of the CT at the end of your forum name... but I see you are in PTA!


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's in the arse end of the world!



Yes, but a beautiful part of the green kalahari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @johanct I always thought you were in CT because of the CT at the end of your forum name... but I see you are in PTA!



Yes many gets confused of the ct (my business called craftech).


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

johanct said:


> Yes many gets confused of the ct (my business called craftech).



Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## vaalboy (20/3/14)

I'm home alone, wifey and kids up in JHB. Going to enjoy some me time vaping up a storm on

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

Well the long weekend is upon us and after a late night on ecigssa for a few of us the forums are quiet... we are off to Decorex in Durbs and I no doubt will find some stinkies to convert and maybe even find a nice new lounge suite to buy... our current one in the TV Lounge is in bad need of being replaced.

Nautilus is filled with Menthol Ice and has a new 18650 loaded in the SID and there is a spare 18650 just come out of the Intellicharger ready to go with. As a matter of interest are there such things as 18650 battery cases to carry around spare batteries safely or is it ok just to put one in your other pocket or man bag if you are carry so other vape stuff around?


----------



## shabbar (22/3/14)

@Rob Fisher rather get a plastic case , your batteries can short out of it touches anything that conducts electricity , or put some electrical tape at the +-


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

shabbar said:


> @Rob Fisher rather get a plastic case , your batteries can short out of it touches anything that conducts electricity , or put some electrical tape at the +-



Roger that... will search out such a box that can hold a few and also a small one that holds one. Thanks!


----------



## shabbar (22/3/14)

this is what you looking for 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...afire-2-x-18650-4-x-cr123a-battery-protective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

shabbar said:


> this is what you looking for
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...afire-2-x-18650-4-x-cr123a-battery-protective



Yes that's exactly what I'm after! And also a small one that holds one 18650!

Yet another opportunity for vendors to increase their stock of accessories!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

And so the long weekend comes to an end and none too soon because it's nearly time for all the hard working vape vendors to start packing vape mail ordered over the weekend! Whooooo!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

